# No paper tax returns for business income



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

You cannot use a paper income tax return for your Uber income.

Item 15 of the 2016 Tax return for individuals (supplementary section) states that if you have net income or a loss from a business, you cannot lodge a paper return. Instead you must lodge your return using myTax or a registered tax agent.


----------

